

Workshape.io: We're coming out of public beta - hunglee2
http://blog.workshape.io/coming-out-of-public-beta/

======
ppj606
Novel idea to reward hiring companies for exhibiting good behaviours - surely
this will be easily gamed though?

~~~
hunglee2
Hey, its Hung, CEO here.

Thanks for your comment - this is something we have thought long and hard
about. We have placed restrictions against obvious gaming tactics (i.e
requiring added team member to have the same email domain AND verify it before
awarding the credit) and will be relying on these, as well as the vigilance of
the community to help us identify bad actors on the platform.

As with any response strategy, its an evolving game for us. We'll keep a very
close eye on how employers behave and will respond accordingly

